# OOC - Planetouched Peril (New to ENWorld PbP) - Completed



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the OOC thread for Planetouched Peril, a 3.5 game set in my homebrew The World of Low'verok.  This is for those who are new to ENWorld PbP gaming.  

*Our Cast of Characters*

*Fangor the Fierce* - *Ashlie* - Female Dust Genasi Rogue 1
*Cannibal Kender* - *Zafira* - Female Fire Genasi Fighter 1
*Verbatim* - *Jabin Jarek* - Male Ooze Gensai Diviner 1
*Rhia* - *Azure Rentlon* - Female Radiance Genasi Bard 1
*Jolmo* - *Kani Icebreath* - Male Ice Para-Genasi Druid 1
*Lady Shatterstone* - *Fianna Glade* - Female Human Druid 2 
*Ghostknight* - *Helliad Noman's Son* - Male Human Cleric 2 of Pelor

_Inactive Players and Characters_
*Emperor Valerian*- *Aeron Malthis* - Male Radiance Genasi Sorcerer 1
*wolfheart* - *Pharos Victorix, "The Lion of Pelor"* - Male Half-Elf (Black Pine) Fighter 1/Cleric of Pelor 1
*Temujin* - *Sakurai 'Saku'* - Male Human Fighter 2

In Character Thread
Rogue's Gallery Thread


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Interested*

I would like to join in on this.  I am currently trying out my first character creation in D&D (Ever) in another PbP game on this forum, but would like to try out another.  I only have the core 3.5 books. (DM Guide, PHB, and Monster's Manual)

Thanks,
Fangor


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be... considering I've never done a PbP game before.  I've got 3.0 and 3.5... whichever works


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be interested if your running the game on these boards.

I have the 3.5 books, the FRCS (forgotten realms campaign setting) and otherbooks that are not important to mention.

3.5 would suit me but its not my desicion obviosly. A forgotten realms game would be good.

Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm currently DMing nine games.




That simple means you need help!    Unfortunately, I'm not a professional so I cannot offer any.   

Anyhow, this is still very nice of you and as one of her players I can simple tell you to jump at the chance as you will not regret it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm currently DMing nine games.




Wow! I do not even manage to get one going right now (as a DM it's quite a bit more work than a pen and paper game, as a player, however, it's no problem at all), altho that should change in 6-8 weeks. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I have three so far (Fangor the Fierce, EV, and DanielJ).  I'm thinking that we may end up going 3.5 in my homebrew, as those without the FR books would be at a serious disadvantage.  I would consider starting at level 2, because genasi (those humans touched by various elements) figure strongly in my world, and if people want to be one, they have a +1 ECL.  How does that sound?


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 6, 2004)

ok, do you have any character generation specific rules. do you use point buy?
or can we make our characters normally?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, for character generation, I like to do 32 point buy.  Hit points are max at first level, and then 75% thereafter (+ Con of course).  Genasi are available as a potential race, in addition to the normal PHB races of course.  I would like good or neutral characters, no evil please.  

Here are the different genasi that exist in Low'verok...

Ok, here's a quick run-down of all the various types of genasi, their powers, where they come from, and general personality.  I'm going to list the four basic elements first, then the para-elements, and finally the quasi-elements.  Note that all genasi have darkvision 60', so I won't bother including that.  This is only the quick and dirty version, so if you end up deciding to be a genasi I can clarify things for you.  All have a +1 ECL.

*Four basic elements*

*Air* - Air genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Air.  While they are quick of hand and sharp of wit, they can be easily distracted, and proud of their planar heritage to the point of arrogance.  +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha.  They can _levitate_ once per day, as per the spell.  +1 racial bonus vs. air effects, which scales with level.  They do not breathe, and thus cannot suffocate or drown.  Electricity resistance 5.

*Earth* - Earth genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Earth.  They are strong and tough, but somewhat oblivious and stubborn.  +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha.  They can _pass without trace_ 1/day, as per the spell.  The also have the stonecunning trait (able to recognize unstable natural formations, tell distance underground, etc.).  +1 racial bonus vs earth spells and effects, which scales with level.  Acid resistance 5.

*Fire* - Fire genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Fire.  They have bright minds, and people tend to be drawn to them like a moth to the flame.  However their focus is like the leaping flames; inconsistent.  +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Wis.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can control the intensity of fire 1/day.  Fire resistance 5.

*Water* - Water genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Water. They have high endurance, but are cold and emotionally distant.  +2 Con, -2 Cha.  They can _create water_ once per day.  +1 racial bonus vs water spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can breathe water.  They have a +10 to Swim checks.  Cold resistance 5.  

*Para-elements*

*Dust* - Dust para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Dust (Earth and Air).  They are surprisingly quick and nimble and sharp, but are often sickly and some have a morbid fascination with death.  +4 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Con, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs dust spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can create a dust cloud 1/day.  They do not breathe.

*Ice* - Ice para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ice (Water and Air).  They are hearty and observant, but are also sluggish and often seem uncaring.  +4 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Dex, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs cold spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can _chill metal_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Cold resistance 5.

*Magma* - Magma para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Magma (Earth and Fire).  They are strong and tough, but they think slowly and uncertainly.  +2 Con, +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can _heat metal _1/day, as per the spell.  Fire resistance 5.

*Ooze* - Ooze para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ooze (Earth and Water).  They are hardy and resilient, but other races sometimes find them repulsive.  +4 Con, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs acid spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can cast _grease_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Acid resistance 5.

*Smoke* - Smoke para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Smoke (Fire and Air).  They are naturally quick and intelligent, but often unpleasant.  +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs smoke and cloud-type effects, which scales with level.  Can create a smoke cloud 1/day.  They do not have to breathe.

*Steam* - Steam para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Steam (Fire and Water).  They are nimble and quick, but tend to be bossy and have oversized egos.  +2 Dex, -2 Cha.  + 1 racial bonus vs heat-based spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can create _obscuring mist_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Can see through smoke, steam, and mist more clearly than others.  

*Quasi-elements*

*Ash* - Ash quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ash (below the Plane of Fire).  They are introspective, but not particularly social.  +2 Wis, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs both fire and cold-based spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can _extinguish flames_ 1/day.  Cold resistance 5.

*Lightning* - Lightning quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Lightning.  They are quick rather than strong.  +2 Dex, -2 Str.  +1 racial bonus vs electrical spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can cast _shocking grasp_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Electricity and sonic resistance 5.  

*Mineral* - Mineral quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Minerals (in the heart of the Plane of Earth).  They are strong, but not particularly agile.  +2 Str, -2 Dex.  1 racial bonus vs earth spells and effects, which scales with level.  They cannot be petrified.  They have racial bonuses to Appraise checks dealing with gems.  They may cast _stone shape_ 1/day, as per the spell.  

*Negatai* - Negatia are quasi-genasi touched by the Plane of Negative energy (the energy that powers undead).  The nature of negative energy imbues them with a certain amount of strength, but also makes them more susceptible to death.  +2 Str, -2 Con.  +1 racial bonus vs necromantic spells and effects, which scales with level.  -2 racial penalty to all saving throws.  Unintelligent undead will ignore a Negatai and won't attack them unless they attack first.  A Negatai can rebuke undead as a cleric four levels lower than his current character level, or if the character already has the ability to rebuke undead, he may do so as if he were two levels higher.  They also no not heal as fast as other races, with natural healing being slower and healing spells being less effective on them.  They may cast _chill touch_ 1/day, as per the spell.

*Positai*- Positai are quasi-genasi touched by the Plane of Positive Energy (the energy that powers healing spells).  They are filled with positive energy, which improves their health.  However, their energetic state makes them somewhat hyperactive, with a short attention span.  +2 Con, -2 Wis.  +1 racial bonus vs necromantic spells and effects, which scales with level.  -4 penalty to Fortitude saves made to recover a level drained by undead, and undead do more damage to Positai.  They may turn undead as if they were a cleric four levels lower than their character level, or if the character already has the ability to turn undead, he may turn them as if he were two levels higher.  Positai heal at a faster rate than other characters.  They may cast _cure light wounds_ 1/day as per the spell.

*Radiance* - Radiance quasi-genasi are touched by the Plane of Radiance (light and color).  They are extremely attractive, and all have the intellect necessary to appreciate art in all its varied forms. However, Radiance Genasi are also notoriously frail.  +2 Cha, +2 Int, -2 Str, -2 Con.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  They also have a +1 bonus vs spells that affect their victims through light and colors, which also scales with level.  Due to slightly glowing skin, Radiance quasi-genasi have a -4 Hide penalty.  They are immune to being blinded by light.  They can cast _daylight_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Fire resistance 5.

*Salt* - Salt quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Salt.  They are very open-minded, but not particularly dexterous.  +2 Wis, -2 Dex.  +1 racial bonus vs water spells and effects, which scales with level.  They are immune to any spell or effect that would drain their body of moisture.  They may destroy water 1/day.  They cannot sink in water.  They do not need to drink.  They may attempt to drain someone's body of moisture 1/day (equal to _shocking grasp_ in terms of mechanics and damage dealt, but person must have water in their body for this to work).  

*Void* - Void quasi-genasi are touched by the Plane of Vacuum.  They are very intelligent, but frail and have a distinctly apathetic attitude about most things.  +4 Int, -2 Con, -2 Cha.  They also lack one or more of the five senses.  They may absorb a certain number of spells per day, which scales with level.  They always recognize a Sphere of Annihilation for what it is, and may control it as if they has a talisman of the sphere.  They have DR 1/-.


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll give it a whirl, if for no other reason than Bro. Shatterstone's glowing recommendation.

3.5 or 3.0 is good.
FR or FR-esque is fine, I have the FRCS, but not the Player's Guide (yet).
2nd Level is Fine.

4+ players is nice as long as the 4 basic food groups are covered (Tank, Rogue, Cleric, Mage).

Re,

C. Rowe


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

And OldCrowe makes four.  I'll take two more, and then we'll consider recruiting full.  I'll have a Rogue's Gallery up within the next two days for your characters.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

Cannibal Kender makes 5.  I'll take one more.


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 6, 2004)

i'm afriad that i do not understand how to use teh point buy system as detailed in the Dungeon Masters guide.


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

Not a newcomer, obviously! 

A really great decision of you to do this, Isida! (I had thought about offering such a game several times, but did never actually put anything in motion out of fear to disappoint potential PbP players. [As I'm unfortunately a not-so-good DM.])


*DanielJ*,

Here's a short explanation of "point-buy":

Every stat starts at 8. Raising the stat up to 14 is at 1 point per stat-point. 15 and 16 cost 2 points each and 17 and 18 cost 3 points each. Thus a 14 in one stat costs 6 points total, a 16 costs 10 points and an 18 costs 16 points total.


8 - 0pts
9 - 1pt
10 - 2pts
11 - 3pts
12 - 4pts
13 - 5pts
14 - 6pts
15 - 8pts
16 - 10pts
17 - 13pts
18 - 16pts


Hope this helps!

Folkert


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah it does thanks i have read the system and now i feel like an idiot cuase its simple but it didnt click first time..
heh


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 6, 2004)

If you are still looking for one more I would be interested.  I am also in creamsteaks, so if someone else would like to join that is not in one I will understand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

If no one else shows up, wolfheart you'll be my sixth.  But lets wait a day or two and see if anyone else comes around, ok?


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool by me.


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari, where did that name come from, ilike it its cool


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmm... I'm thinkin' radiance genasi sorcerer...


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking ash genasi fighter.


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about some thing but i dont know what i'll be yet.

i'll think about it


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

DanielJ, my screen name is the name of my first 3e character, a monk.  I just made up the words because they sounded cool.  

EV and CK, so far, so cool.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Here's a short explanation of "point-buy": ...





			
				DanielJ said:
			
		

> yeah it does thanks




So my explanation worked better than the one in the DMG...   

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

EEK!

Sorry, Thanee, my "courtesy of EN World member Thanee" got lost somewhere in the constant re-writing of the post. (Guess 2.30 AM ain't the time I do my best work!) 


Folkert


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2004)

I only noticed that the words sounded strangely familiar and couldn't resist a lil remark. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 6, 2004)

I am thinking of going with a Halfling Rogue....not too sure about the genasi race...  If I DID go with Genasi, then it would probably be Smoke Rogue....  Isida Kep'Tukari, can you give me more info on the Smoke Genasi?

Thanks,
Fangor


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, smoke genasi tend toward the lazy and occasionally the crude.  The tend to be tall and lanky, with dark skin and hair.  Like other genasi they also have one or more other unusual traits like hair that billows like smoke, a faint smoke-scent around them all the time, or a faint haze that clings to them.  The smoke cloud they can create is like the smoke cloud created by the _pyrotechnics_ spell, though you don't have to have an open flame to do it.  You use it as a sorcerer of your character level.  Your racial bonus vs. cloud-like spells is +1 per every five levels, and is good against things like _stinking cloud_ and _cloudkill_.  

You tend to see smoke genasi in large cities (like Andeluvay, the capital, Albon, the biggest free trade city, or any of the port cities) where there is plenty of smoke, though occasionally you find some further south near the volcanic Firespine mountains.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 6, 2004)

Can I get some more info on ash genasi please?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

Despite being related to fire, the ash genasi enjoy the cold remnents of the flames instead of the actual fire.  Most tend to be rather introspective and somewhat solitary, for they know that even the most raging fire must eventually crumble to ash.  This introspection doesn't make them the most social of folks.

Ash genasi can often be found in the clerical professions, from priests, to laybrothers and sisters, to mortitians and those that cremate the dead.  More light-hearted ash genasi are found as chimney sweeps, charcoal burners, and the like.  You tend to find more ash genasi in the northern part of the country, rather than the warmer south.  They don't have any predilection to stay in the larger cities, so you're likely to find one in Andeluvay as the small down of Thistledown.

As for their abilities, I think this is the only one that needs clarifying:

_Extinguish Flames (Sp):_ Ash Genasi have the ability to Extinguish Flames once per day. Upon use of the ability, the Ash Genasi can, for the next two minutes, extinguish any non-magical flames within a 5' x 5' square as a standard action. Burning materials that are extinguished in this manner instantly become cool to the touch, as though they'd stopped burning days before. 

And the saves against fire and cold effects are +1 that increase every five levels.

Ash genasi, like the smoke and fire genasi, tend to be thin.  Their skin may be dark colored, and their hair dark gray with flecks of white.  Other traits they might have include leaving an ashy residue on anything they touch, smelling of burnt wood, or tiny flecks of ash dropping off of them as they move.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 7, 2004)

I would still be interested in giving this group a try, if you need a sixth, and would be interested to know more about the lightning genasi.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 7, 2004)

Upon thinking about it, I'll probably go with Fire Genasi instead of Ash.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok wolfheart, you'll be my sixth.

Lightning genasi cast their _shocking grasp_ as a sorcerer of their character level.  Their bonus against electrical spells and effects is +1 per five levels.

Lightning genasi tend to be in professions where quickness is a virtue, often becoming magicians, musicians, swashbucklers (as bodyguards or adventurers), or thieves.  More than one Guildmaster in the Thieves' Guild is a lightning genasi, though there are just as many in more legal professions.  You also see almost as many lightning genasi as sailors or ship's captains as salt genasi, and the two types of genasi get along splendidly.  

Lightning genasi tend to mecurial, make lightning-quick decisions, and rarely pause for long introspective planning.  Most tend toward lithe builds, with pale hair and eyes.  They also exhibit one or more other traits, such as hair that always stands on end, static electricity every time they touch something, faint sparks that dance around their bodies, or eyes that literally flash when they are angry.

You find lightning genasi around the coasts, in the mountains, or in port cities, primarily.

*CK* - I just remembered I had made some tweaks to the fire genasi, so take a look at them again.  Anyway, their ability to affect the intensity of flames goes like this, they can either decrease or increase the amount of illumination of any flame from a candle to a bonfire to double or half its normal radius of illumination.  You have to be within 50 feet to do this.  This does not affect the fuel consumption of the fire or how hot it is, and it only lasts for an hour.  This takes a standard action which provokes an attack of opportunity.  During the hour you can only affect one fire, but you can change the intensity of it at will during that hour.

At any rate, fire genasi are brilliant and witty, if a bit flighty at times.  You find many of them in the arcane arts, and many others as minstrals and bards.  They are found all over Low'verok, but primarily in cities.  However, you do see several in the tribes of the Forbidden Lands.  These tend to be more serious-minded.

Fire genasi tend to be born with brilliant red or orange hair, which sometimes crackles like flames.  Others have dark red or orange skin, are intensely warm to the touch, have eyes that glow like embers, or a faint scent of heat or smoke.

*EV* - For radiance genasi, their ability to cast _daylight_ is as a sorcerer of their character level.  Many radiance genasi tend to be in the entertainment business, and they thrive there.  They have a great love of beauty and the finer things in life, and many feel it is their duty to bring beauty to all they meet.  You also find many in the service of Liira, the goddess of joy, or Sune, the goddess of love and beauty.

Radiance genasi always have skin that is some strong bold color, like magenta, cerulean, yellow, or red, with a pleasing bold contrasting hair color.  Their skin glows faintly, and their eyes are always some magnificent color.  Radiance genasi tend to be found in the cities, where there are many people that need beauty in their lives, but you also find those that wander in remoter areas, bringing beauty to those who might otherwise never find it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, seeing as everyone wants to be a Genasi, I am deciding NOT to go that way.  I think I have decided on a rogue.  The downfall I see is that all Genasi have darkvision, and that would mean I would need to be a dwarf rogue to complete this "group of darkness".  In regards to the second level being the starting level, what amount of gold are we starting with for supplies?


Well, after looking at the info....it looks like my guy is a Smoke Genasi Rogue.  Those bonuses are just too hard to pass up as a rogue...

What do we do about posting stats?  I got my guy ready, pretty much....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, 2nd level characters as you guys all effectively are get 900 gp to spend normally.  However, you all will have one magic item that I will be rolling up for you more or less randomly that does not count agains this total.

Anyway, I'm retitling this thread to Planetouched Peril, which will be the name of the game.  And here's the link to the Rogue's Gallery.  Remember to please put your character in the same format as the sample character, as that makes it easy for me to find information.


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 7, 2004)

I am thinking void genasi wizard, Isida can you give me some background on these?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, for the void genasi, I actually have extensive background on them because I changed them so much from my inspirational source material.  Basically, all void genasi are born on the Plane of Vacuum, which is essentially the multiverse's Sphere of Annihilation.  Gods go there to die.  Artifacts are thrown into it destroy them.  And powerful wizards and psions are cast into it when nothing else will kill them.  

Over many thousands of years of casting powerful items into Spheres of Annihilation (essentially portals to the Plane of Vacuum) created pools of powerful magic.  One day many centuries ago two powerful individuals were cast into the same sphere by vicisous rivals.  One was a fantastically powerful wizard, the other a very enlightened psion.  In hopes of saving their lives, the wizard used a powerful _wish_ spell, and the psion frantically manifested _genesis_ in hopes of creating something out of nothing so that they wouldn't be destroyed.  

Both their powerful spells and powers, combined with the pools of fragmented magic left from thousands of things thrown through, allowed them a kind of victory.  It created a space in which the plane could not destroy them.  And that sphere became a portal to this strange place.  Both of its creators found the plane wonderfully quiet, a fine place to flex their minds without distraction.  As chance and careful persuasion eventually swelled the population of the city, a very distinct problem emerged.  The spells that had created the city were constantly under assault by the fabic of the plane itself, and had to be renewed periodically.  

It them became the task of all those in the city to remove themselves from their quiet city and go into the bright, loud world, in hopes of gaining the experience and power necessary to ensure the continuance of their home.  

All void genasi are born in the Plane of Vacuum; if you're not born there, there's no chance of the child being a void genasi.  In the city, the fabric of the plane attempts to suck the life from everything, leaving the place dim, virtually monochromatic, and quiet.  All void genasi bear the scars of growing up in such a place; some are blind, others are deaf, some can barely feel.  But there is compensation.  They are extraordinarily tough, they can absorb magic by channeling it back to their home plane, and they are extraordinarily intelligent.

However, they are single-minded.  A void genasi in Low'verok has one purpose; to gain enough power to return home to bolster their home city.  After growing up in such quiet and dimness, most consider this plane to be overly bright, noisy, and colorful.  Void genasi refused to be impressed by anything.  Void genasi as barbarians or palains in unheard of, as are druids.  The kind of passion for the first two professions are entirely lacking, and as there really is no nature as such in their city, the way of the druid is foreign.  Void genasi tend to be sober, cynical, even nihilistic.

Also, void genasi arcanists do not call familiars, instead taking a magic-related feat.  Void genasi can also absorb spells.  By readying an action, they may absorb 1 level of spell energy per every two levels.  This may only be done once per day.  If the spell is greater than the levels they can absorb, nothing happens, the use is wasted, and the spell affects them as normal.  If the spell is lower than the number of absorbable levels, they do not carry over.

Void genasi also lack one or more senses:
Sensory Deprived - All denizens of the plane of vacuum have one or more of their senses dimmed as a result of the vitality and matter-sucking nature of the plane. Roll 1d4.

1. *Blind* - Automatically fail Spot checks, though because of extensive training to overcome this, they are able to listen carefully to things around them, pay attention to air currents, and other such things.  This means melee opponents do not get +2 to hit them, and they retain their Dex modifier to AC against melee opponents.

2. *Deaf and Mute* - Automatically fails Listen checks, and cannot speak.  However, due to training, deaf void genasi do not suffer the 20% spell failure when using verbal components.

3. *Unable to smell or taste.* Because eating for a person like this is merely a refueling exercise, it's often forgotten to be done. Additional -1 to Con, -4 to Alchemy checks).

4. *Dulled Touch* - Sense of touch diminished. -4 on attacks with a physical weapon. Base speed lowered by 5. It's difficult to place blows correctly if you can't quite feel it. It's also hard to run if you can't quite feel where your feet are supposed to go.

In addition, a void genasi automatically knows when he is within 60 ft. of a Sphere of Annihilation, and can control one as if he had a _talisman of the sphere_ with a +2 to the check.

If you decide to be a psion, that's cool.  I'm using the varient Mindscapes psion and psychic combat system.  (Mindscapes by Bruce Cordell, Malhavoc Press).


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 8, 2004)

What books are we allowed to use for character creation.  I have wanted to build a Battle Sorcerer ever since I got Unearthed Arcana, would this be ok.  If not, I am leaning towards ranger or maybe druid.

I also have some other questions that sound a little silly, but bear with me as I have only recently come back to playing D&D after several years.

Do we just get first level hit points if we are a genasi?

Do we lose our first level feat if we are a genasi?

Is this going to be a heroic campaign or something completely different?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

I think we're just going to stick to core books to be fair.  I don't own Unearthed Arcana, so I'm going to have to veto that one.  Sorry.

Typically one doesn't get hit points for being a genasi, but I'm going to be nice and say that you do.  All genasi will get 8 hit points plus Con, then you get 75% plus Con for your character level.

You do get a first level feat at your character level.  So if you're a smoke genasi rogue 1, you get your first level feat as normal.  

As for heroics... well that's kinda up to you guys.  I'd rather do a heroic, or at least semi-heroic campaign.  I don't mind if some people are a bit shady, and I'm not going to come down with the Hammer of Alignement Enforcement if circumstances dictate otherwise for your character.  After I see everyone's character background, I will develop some potential plots...

Oh, and I remembered a few other things about the void genasi.  They tend to be pretty colorless, with virtually albino skin and hair, and completely dark eyes.  Also they tend toward the thin, even the skeletal, and there is no such thing as a fat void genasi.  Because there are so few of you, all void genasi know all other void genasi.  If you decide to be a void genasi, I'll tell you which others are currently in Low'verok.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 8, 2004)

I was reading your thread on the World of Low'verok and WOW!

I have a whole new take on this campaign.  I am working up an idea fora fighter/clerc who has a goal of becoming a forbidden warrior.  One question, though, are the forbidden warriors only aligned with Heironeous' church or can the draw from any clergy, like Pelor or Correllon?


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 8, 2004)

Man...this sounds like a killer campaign in the making....

If you do decide to open it up later on to general populace, please put me on the reserve list, as I know I will be tracking the progress of this one.

Good luck and gaming everyone..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

You do see Forbidden Warriors in other churches that Heironeous', though they tend to have the most of them.  Corellon and Pelor would have a few, certainly.  Pretty much Forbidden Warriors would be the strong arm of the church for several faiths.  They promote the goals of the church, guard their clergy, and all that good stuff.  

And I'm glad you like my homebrew!  I've put a bit of work into it.  

Verbatim, I'd always be up for some more adventuring in Low'verok.  We will just have to see how my schedule goes, as I have a lot of games I'm DMing at the moment.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 8, 2004)

On a totally different topic, the posting rate on the Lamentation game has slowed down some, so if you might be interested in rejoining with Meekis maybe you and Majin could work something out...

It has been a fun ride over there so far....


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I have my character's personality ironed out (free time at work to think about it... yay!  .  He's going to be a very cultured, if somewhat naive young sorcerer...

Now Isida, I know you said in the other campaign there were certain noble families that had magic in their blood.  Perhaps my character could be a former member of one of their courts... like an apprentice court mage?  (Kicked out or sent out for yet undecided reasons?)  It would explain his cultured background rather nicely, while letting him be naive and a little goofy...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, that would be fine EV.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 9, 2004)

I have posted my character in the rogues gallery.  I am so stoked.  I can't wait to get started


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

Excellent.  He looks pretty good so far.  Would you mind terribly bolding the parts that are supposed to be bolded?  That would be spiffy.  I'll be rolling up your magic item here soon.

As soon as everyone has their character in the correct format in the Rogue's Gallery, we will get started.  If you guys move fast, I'll start this weekend.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

Item for *Pharos Victorix - "The Lion of Pelor"* - Your shield is emblazoned with a lion face, behind which is a sun in glory.  The lion can roar to frighten your enemies.  It is a +1 shield with the ability to roar once per day.  This roar is a 30 ft. cone.  All evil creatures must make a Will save DC 15 or become shaken for 2 rounds.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 10, 2004)

*Isida, can you give more onfo on the dust genasi?  I ironed out some stats and the Dust genasi Rogue looks too tempting.  I would like to know more info on the "sickly and the morbid fascination with death" entry, along with anything else that would help me in finishing up the character.  I can get the character posted hopefully by tomorrow, but Easter weekend is upon us, and that means travelling....

Also, Skill Points...Do we get the extra Skil Point per level as Humans do?*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 10, 2004)

Fangor, the dust genasi's fascination with death can best be explained in the old adage, "Ashes to ashes, and dust to dust."  Dust is what we are all created from, and dust is to what we will all return.  Life and death can be almost the same thing to a dust genasi, and some consider life to be very cheap.  They tend to wear black, or other kinds of funeral garb even when it would be inappropriate.  They tend toward the gaunt, with hollow cheeks and dark circles under their eyes.

Their sarcasm seems most to stem from their contempt for others who hold such ridiculous high values of life.

The dust cloud they can create is as follows:  Once per day a dust genasi can create a 20 ft. radius cloud of dust, centered on himself.  This cloud grants one quarter concealment (10% miss chance) to any creature more than 5 ft. away from another within the cloud, and all creatures except the dust genasi must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 character level + Cha mod) or begin coughing uncontrollably.  This coughing imposes a -2 penalty to attacks and skill checks, and it lasts until the victim leaves the cloud.  The dust cloud lasts for 5 minutes.

You tend to find several dust genasi along the fringes of the Unwanted Desert, as well as in the cities, as their nimbleness make them fine rogues.  Also you see several that take jobs that require swimming underwater to sabotage boats, or other types of things because they don't need to breathe.  You see several in Gajin, one of the more corrupt port cities.  (Ooze genasi, lizardfolk, salt genasi, water genasi are the other types of oddities that can be found there.)

Some of their more unusual traits can include perpetually dry skin (it never gets wet, water slides right off it), a cloud of dust that follows wherever they go, dusty skin that gets on everything, or having puffs of dust come from their mouth when they talk.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll have my PC up sometime on Monday. Can't before, because of Easter.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

Ah Easter.  Silly me, slipped my mind before this weekend.  Well then, we'll start sometime this week.  Pretty much as soon as I have everyone's characters, we'll begin. 

Anyway, item for Emperor Valerian's character, *Aeron Malthis* - _Staff of Friendship_ - This elegant hardwood staff is made from five different woods, put together like a marvelous puzzle.  It is pleasing to the eye and marks the bearer as a person of taste and refinement, with an eye to the better things in life.  To that end, it allows the bearer to extend his goodwill to those that might be reluctant.  It is a +1 quarterstaff that allows one to cast _charm person_ 1/day, DC 15 (cast at first level).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I have one more question for you guys.  Where would you like to adventure?  In the cities?  In the wilderness?  In the north, near the frozen borders, or the capital, Andeluvay?  The south in the port cities of Port Lyalee, Port Jarlo, and Fort Medrin?  The devious and corrupt port city of Gajin?  The desert city of Benshay?  Or perhaps the free trade city of Albon?  Maybe a smaller town such as Deepwater or Redhaven, or perhaps Willow Grove?  What about near the dwarven mountain ranges, or near one of the ancient elven forests?  What say you guys?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 12, 2004)

_


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		


			Ok, I have one more question for you guys.  Where would you like to adventure?  In the cities?  In the wilderness?  In the north, near the frozen borders, or the capital, Andeluvay?  The south in the port cities of Port Lyalee, Port Jarlo, and Fort Medrin?  The devious and corrupt port city of Gajin?  The desert city of Benshay?  Or perhaps the free trade city of Albon?  Maybe a smaller town such as Deepwater or Redhaven, or perhaps Willow Grove?  What about near the dwarven mountain ranges, or near one of the ancient elven forests?  What say you guys?
		
Click to expand...


_
The location that I would like would possibly be a small town at first, with nearby mountains, forests, or whatever....but a large city would be cool with me also.

One more question....in regards to skill points, do you allow the Plus one Skill point per level for the human race?


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 12, 2004)

I have no preference really.  Aeron's background allows for wandering, so he could be a small town or something.

Also, are our characters going to be part of a preformed group, or do we need to go through a "meeting process" of sorts?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

If your character is indeed a true human, and not a genasi, they get the extra skill points as normal.  If you're a genasi, you don't get the extra skill points.  

As for whether or not you guys know each other, well, that's up to you guys as well.  One of the things in Low'verok is the fact that the Guilds have a very strong presence.  If you're a member of the Adventurer's Guild, there are certain inns that one can stay at where you can get a discount, and things like that.  If a bunch of would-be adventurers show up and want to try their hand at the profession, the Guild can help you get a group together.  Generally they don't like to employ small groups (three or less).

If you're in the Guild, you check in with them regularly and tell them about what you've been doing.  They keep track of your exploits so that they can match you up with jobs that suit your skills.  As your reputation grows, they'll start raising your prices to potential employers.  The Guild has regular dues adventurers must pay, and it charges employers to match them up with adventuring groups, which is how it makes its money.  They also pay bounties on certain beasts, as well as help identify items (though the Mage's Guild does this as well).

So, you could be a young adventuring group, or you could be several individuals or pairs looking to form a group, or just a bunch of travelers staying at the same inn when wacky hijinks ensue.  Or something else entirely.  Your choice.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 12, 2004)

I would think the adventurer's guild of Andulvey would be the appropriate place to start. The black pine forest holds interest for me from a background perpective, and the abandoned wizard towers in the other forest sound inticing.  I would like a mix of city and wilderness, maybe with a mystery that can only be unraveled with travel and investigation.  But, I will go with whatever the group wants, and all the areas of your world sound exciting.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 13, 2004)

Guild's good for me too. Char up soon.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 13, 2004)

I've placed my character in the Rogue's Gallery. If there are any problems or questions tell me and I'll change her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2004)

CK, your character looks pretty good.  One automatic language she would get would be Nessarine, the language of the People of the Unwanted Desert.  And another tongue that anyone could learn would be Planestongue, more of a dialect of common used by planar travelers, but the genasi of Low'verok have pre-empted it for their own use.

Item for Cannibal Kender's charater - *Zafira* - _Desert's Fire_ - Your scimitar is made from a kind of metal generally only seen in three places; the elemental plane of fire, around the volcanos of the Firespine Mountains, and in the Unwanted Desert's harshest regions.  Known as fire iron or fever iron, this metal is laced with the pure essence of fire and heat.  It has a distinctive reddish hue.  Your scimitar is a +1 weapon that deals an additional 1 point of fire damage per hit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd just like to say guys, everyone has really interesting characters!  Great backgrounds and whatnot all around.  Good work!  I can't wait to see you guys in action.  

Fangor, would you be so kind as to bold the rest of the necessary parts in your character sheet?  That would be spiffy.  Item for Fangor's character - *Ashlie* - _Smokecloud_ - Your dark cloak is finely made from a deep smokey black material, perfect for moving about unseen in darkness, even muffling the sounds of movement.  It gives you a +5 to your Hide and Move Silently checks, and once per day can be commanded to create an _obscuring mist_ as a first level caster.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

*Poke*  DanielJ, OldCrowe, you guys still in?  As soon as you have characters and I get your opinions on where you want to start, we can begin.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 15, 2004)

Just wanted to bump the thread so they might notice it.  I am still really looking forward to this game, and like the other characters, very creative.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

I've e-mailed those two...  Well if I don't get a response by tomorrow we'll just start and they can jump in later.


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 16, 2004)

Due to work demands, I cannot devote as much time to this as I would like. Please begin without me.

Good luck to you all,

Carl Rowe


----------



## Temujin (Apr 16, 2004)

*More room for n00b?*

Is there any chance of me joining? I've never done PbP, so I don't really know what to do.. I can have a character ready by the 19th...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

Since OldCrowe dropped out, you may certainly join Temujin.  Read through the thread for character creation rules.  In the Rogue's Gallery board you will find a thread with a similar title (Planetouched Peril Characters), so once you're done with your character you then post it in there in the sample format provided.

Pretty much all OOC (out of character) discussion and questions are handled here.  When we start the IC (in character) thread, you only post what your character does there (along with perhaps some combat clarifications).  Look on the Playing the Game board for any thread that I've started (either as Isida Kep'Tukari or my former name Ray Silver) to get an example of how PbP gaming works.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 16, 2004)

character's up (human ftr2).
hope everything is savvy.

ready to go!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

Temujin, let's say that Saku grew up in Gajin.  That's a port city, directly south of Skord's Swamp, and known for its corruption and piracy.  

Item for *Sakurai 'Saku'* - _Stoneheart_ - This is a series of copper wires twisted into Saku's hair by a curiously concerned priest of Kord, the god of strength.  Impressed by your tenacity in a barfight, the half-orc, who called himself Grumki, said you were worthy of this boon, as you showed true dedication to strength.

The wires act as an _amulet of natural armor +2_, and once per day will give you a +1 to attack and damage with your unarmed attacks for 5 rounds.  This takes a standard action to activate, with the words, "I call upon the Strength of Kord!"  

Ok, and with that, and the disappearance of DanielJ, we will start now.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _
> Ok, and with that, and the disappearance of DanielJ, we will start now.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1486734#post1486734

In character thread is up!


----------



## Temujin (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeeks... We're kinda heavy on melee, eh? 
If it's allright, Is it ok if I change my Stoneheart from copper wires to rings?

W00t! ready to rock! lets get this party started!


----------



## Temujin (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeeks... We're kinda heavy on melee, eh? 
If it's allright, is it ok if I change my Stoneheart from copper wires to rings?

W00t! ready to rock! lets get this party started!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

Rings are fine, I just thought the idea of copper wire was kinda cool.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Just keeping my name in the alt spot, just in case the group needs a journeyman priest/mage/whatever...

Now back to the lurking...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 17, 2004)

DanielJ hasn't checked in, and he's had plenty of time, so if you want to jump in Verbatim, go ahead.  I'd be glad to have you.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Rog..is there any class the group feels it is light in? Since I will be trying to be more of a "support" char for them, just let me know the class and I will go from there.

I do know that I will also be a gensai, but not sure which type, as I think the class will help me make that selection.

Looking foward to the group consensus..


----------



## Temujin (Apr 17, 2004)

*rogue would be sweet*

*I'm fine with whatever, the more the merrier.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 17, 2004)

Don't worry about it Verbatim.  You pick whatever you want, I'll do the rest.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Could you give me a little more info on the ooze gensai in your setting? I am thinking of making him a mage, but wanted to see how they existed with others around them.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 18, 2004)

I have an idea in my mind about the ooze gensai mage, but it is still really rough around the edges, but here goes...

<snip>

Standing only a little above five feet in height with continual sweat soaked skin and smelling strongly of stagnant water, many sum up Jabin Jarek with one word, disgusting. While he is not a bad person at heart, few can see beyond his bloated pasty features to harness the keen intellect trapped underneath a husk of skin which feels as malleable as cooking fat.

However, while his outer features may leave much to be desired, there is nothing wrong with the mage's mind, or his magical abilities. Using his spells and other skills to the best of his ability, thus far Jabin has never let one of his clients down.

<snip>

That is all of the description I have so far, but I think the general jist of how the char looks can be gotten. What I am trying to piece together now is how he would have gotten his magical training, as unless his mentor took him on as a charity case, Jabin wouldn't exactly possess the "student next door" look.

I am really tempted to make him a diviner, but the freedom to have all the schools at my disposal is really nice also.

I know I will be thinking better tomorrow after I drop my son off, so I will stop rambling for now, but I do know whatever race I do go with, I will be making him a mage.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 18, 2004)

thats cool. we need another spellcaster.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2004)

Verbatim, that concept sounds really neat.  

Basically you tend to see the ooze genasi around Skord's Swamp in the south.  There are several small towns (Ranfer's Crossing is one) around it, in addition to the larger but more corrupt Gajin further south.

Not entirely surprisingly, you find more than one ooze genasi in charge of sanitation.  These are the ones that tend to really just work with instead of against their heritage.  Occsionally some of them work with the local thieves' guild, conducting criminals through sewer passageways to make undetectable entrances and exits.  Obviously this doesn't endear them to the local authorities.

However, that is only some of the ooze genasi.  Some are also swamp guides, or even cave explorers.  Others are potters, and are considered experts on clay.  The occasional one enters some kind of magery, but they are very rare.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 18, 2004)

After mulling over it for the night, I think I will make him a diviner after all. I can easily give up necro spells, as I rarely use them with any char concept I have, and the perk of getting an extra Div spell is pretty nice.

I will get the char sheet up tonight after I drop off my son, but for planning purposes, the char will be Jabin Jarek, Ooze gensai Div 1.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2004)

My char is posted in the Rogue's Gallery, but I totally forgot about the 900 gp to spend, so I will have to go back over my items somewhat. Besides that however, I think that Jabin should be good to go.

I also left his spellbook empty as I didn't know if you wanted me to pick the spells he knew, or leave that up to you as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

You may pick your own spells, I don't mind you doing that in the least.  

As for your item for - *Jabin Jarek* - _Scarlet_ - This is a soft red sash, made from soft wool and embroidered with a design of flying cardinals.  It was one of Vanget's favorite possessions, and one he insisted you take when he was gone.  It allows the possessor to conjure a small figment of a cardinal at will (it must stay within 10 feet of the owner).  In addition, twice per day, the wearer may see as if with a bird's sight.  They may see clearly at a distance of 300 yards, and at a fixed point of up to 50 feet in the air (though it must be directly above the owner).  This sight lasts for 5 minutes each time.  

Something else I've noticed, both Jabin and Aeron don't have familiars yet.  Would you like to aquire them in the course of this adventure?


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2004)

I will pick out the spells and put them up with the sheet as well.

When you say conjure a small figment of the cardinal, do you mean it creates the illusion of one, or a real one. Just wanting to make sure I read it right...

I'm still up in the air on the familiar thing to be honest. While I do want him to have one, I have no idea on what kind it would be, so I guess we'll wait and see on the familiar for right now, and maybe after he gets some road under his boots, he will summon one...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

It would just be the illusion of one.  As for the familiar, well... if you do the summoning, you don't necessarily know what might show up.  If you're willing to trust me on that, I think I could find you something pretty cool.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2004)

I have nothing but faith in you as far as the familiar goes, but I think character wise, I will wait a little while before I summon one. I know I will have to keep a reserve of 100gp from here on out, but as I don't see him doing alot of shopping in the near future, I think I can handle it.

*brain storm* Unless, you will let me subtract the amount right off the top and only spend 800 gp on his starting items...

I do have one more question about the money, can I use it to have "bought" spells to put into my spellbook? Or would you prefer me to keep to the starting off at 6?

Sorry so many questions..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

Go ahead, you can subtract that 100gp right off, I'll just assume you have the supplies... or whatever else you had in mind.  And yes, if you want to buy spells, go right ahead.  That's what money is for.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 20, 2004)

Eh, I rather ambivalent about the familiar issue.  If you can work on in Isida, that'd be cool.  If not, I understand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

Do you object to finding one on the road?  If not, I'll find you something neat.  Just set aside some cash for the purpose.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 20, 2004)

Char sheet is updated, and I think it should be good to go. All I have to do is write down my mem spelled and you can work me in the plot whenever you're ready...


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 21, 2004)

eh, sure.  One on the road would be fine


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

Verbatim, would you like to say that you've managed to find some lodgings in the Willow Grove Adventurer's Guild?  Sarwen knows your worth, and has been attempting to find a good group for you.  Until now you've just been working odd jobs of magic, and helping the occasional small group out for a fee.  Probably once I get all this sparring sorted out, she will probably have someone come and get you, as she has a good feeling for this group.    Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 21, 2004)

Works for me...

*gets popcorn out to watch the fights*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Temujin, I noticed a couple small errors on your sheet, your initiative is listed as 12 when it should only be 2, because of your +2 Dex mod.  In addition the damage on your falchion (which I assume you're weilding two-handed), should only be 2d4+4, not 2d4+5.  3 for Strength, and then plus 1.5 (rounded down) with will be an additional +1.  Masterworking doesn't add anything to damage, only to hit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Fangor, I just noted huge gaffe.  Your character is listed as a smoke genasi, but as your stats and abilities go, you're actually a dust genasi.  Smoke genasi can create a smoke cloud like the _pyrotechnics_ spell, not the choking dust cloud.  So.. since you're also going with the morbidity thing, and your stats are currently those of a dust genasi, would you rather just make the name change and edit your combat post, or actually change everything to being a smoke genasi?


----------



## Rhia (Apr 22, 2004)

Isida, if in the future you need a replacement player, I'd be honored to be on the alternates list. I certainly fit the criteria of being new (I think this is my first post here!) I've been playing for 2 years via chatrooms. I only recently discovered PbP and am excited to try out the medium for more in-depth roleplaying. 

I've read all the threads associated with this game. Nice job to all involved!


----------



## Temujin (Apr 23, 2004)

Your right. my bad.

Fixy fixy.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Fangor, I just noted huge gaffe.  Your character is listed as a smoke genasi, but as your stats and abilities go, you're actually a dust genasi.  Smoke genasi can create a smoke cloud like the _pyrotechnics_ spell, not the choking dust cloud.  So.. since you're also going with the morbidity thing, and your stats are currently those of a dust genasi, would you rather just make the name change and edit your combat post, or actually change everything to being a smoke genasi?





Oh , I gotta check on the info and get back to you....looks like I missed that also....


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2004)

This may be the quickest mage dual in history, since I had to be true to what Jabin would have been doing since he has been employed by Sarwen. I see him mainly as translating, detecting, identifying, and occasionally minor tricks to entertain her daughter. Because of that, I didn't load him up with battle spells, so be gentle with me...

Here is his spell selection for Meeting Day:
0- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Mending
1- Identify, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self

However, I do have my grease ability, so maybe I can at least make the footing a little slippery for ya..*L*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2004)

Hee hee.  Well, the mage duel will be a little different than the physical duels.  Basicially you guys will go at nearly the same time, and your initiative will determine who gets the first spell off.  It's pretty much who can try to disrupt the other the quickest.  So, making Aeron fall down would work pretty well.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 26, 2004)

Heh... don't worry.  Aeron doesn't have many offensive spells either.  Most of his magic tends towards things that are colorful or useful... flare and charming are the two biggest things he has.


----------



## wolfheart (May 8, 2004)

About these horses, Isida, are you going to give us there stats or is this something you will take care of on your end.  They all seem cool, with their different personalities and traits.  Most of the time, the horses are just treated as if they where medievel cars, a means of transport that you don't interact with beyond getting on and riding to the next dungeon.  I just want to say thanks for putting in the work to make this world come alive, and for being willing to spend the time on us newbies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

I'll get you guys your stats here shortly.  They're pretty much going to be standard stats with slight tweaks for individual traits.  Their gear will be one riding saddle, one bit and bridle, and a pair of saddlebags each.  

And thanks for the praise!  I too was getting kinda tired with the, "I buy a horse, let's move on," attitude you get a lot in D&D.  Besides, you guys are in Willow Grove, and that's essentially supposed to be the horse capital of Low'verok.  If one of the Horsemasters _didn't_ ennumerate the myriad qualities of his fine horses, I'd be failing in my duty to construct a believeable homebrew.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

Note that Horsemaster Rulo will tell you all the commands necessary to take full advantage of the riding beast's tricks.  

Ashlie's Mount

*Earth Hammer*
Warhorse, Light
Large Animal
*Hit Dice:*  3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*  +1
*Speed:*  60 ft. (12 squares)
*AC:*  14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/+9
*Attack:*  Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +5 melee (1d4+4) and bite +0 melee (1d3+2)
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  —
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*  Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:*  Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:*  Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:*  Endurance, Run
*Environment:*  Temperate plains
*Organization:*  Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:*  1
*Carrying Capacity:*  Light load - 300lbs. or less, Medium load - 301-600lbs., Heavy load - 601 - 900lbs., Earth Hammer can drag 4,500lbs.  

Earth Hammer is a dark brown horse with heavy muscles.  He has a wicked kick and is very strong.  He is very stoic and very little impresses him.  He doesn't tend to shy or buck.  Earth Hammer is outfitted with a dark brown leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle (his name is worked into the leather of his halter), and a pair of saddlebags (that contain a care kit of currycomb, brush, and hoofpick).  Earth Hammer knows the following tricks:  Attack, Defend, Guard, Down, Come, and Stay.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pharos' Mount

*Goldfire*
Warhorse, Light
Large Animal
*Hit Dice:*  3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*  +1
*Speed:*  60 ft. (12 squares)
*AC:*  14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/+9
*Attack:*  Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +6 melee (1d4+3) and bite +1 melee (1d3+1)
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  —
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*  Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:*  Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:*  Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:*  Endurance, Run
*Environment:*  Temperate plains
*Organization:*  Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:*  1
*Carrying Capacity:*  Light load - 230lbs. or less, Medium load - 231-460lbs., Heavy load - 461 - 690lbs., Goldfire can drag 3,450lbs.  

Goldfire is a golden-colored horse with a slightly darker mane.  He is large enough for an armored rider, and excellent in attacking.  He is also very vain and loves to be brushed and groomed.  Goldfire is outfitted with a dark golden brown leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle (his name is worked into the leather of his halter), and a pair of saddlebags (that contain a care kit of currycomb, brush, and hoofpick).  Goldfire knows the following tricks:  Attack, Defend, Guard, Perform (parade), Come, and Stay. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jabin's Mount

*Honeybee*
Mule
Large Animal
*Hit Dice:*  3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*  +1
*Speed:*  30 ft. (6 squares)
*AC:*  13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/+9
*Attack:*  Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) 
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  —
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*  Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +5
*Abilities:*  Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Skills:*  Listen +9, Spot +9
*Feats:*  Alertness, Endurance
*Environment:*  Warm plains
*Organization:*  Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:*  1
*Carrying Capacity:*  Light load - 230lbs. or less, Medium load - 231-460lbs., Heavy load - 461 - 690lbs., Honeybee can drag 3,450lbs.  

Honeybee is a light brown mule of placid demenor.  She was a former wizard's mount and learned some unusual tricks from him.  Honeybee is outfitted with her former master's gear, a green leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle (her name is worked into the leather of his halter), and a pair of saddlebags (that contain a care kit of currycomb, brush, and hoofpick, as well as two small metal vials full of something).  Honeybee knows the following tricks:  Defend, Guard, Rescue (will carry master away from combat), Hold (will grapple someone and hold him with her teeth), Seek, and Fetch.   

*Skills:* Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.


----------



## wolfheart (May 11, 2004)

Sorry to see Emp. Val. go, we will however forge on without him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

I know EV is stuck at a slow dial-up place for three months, and I'm sorry to lose him in this game.  EV, you better be ready for the continuation of our RL game in the fall though!  

At any rate, I shall see if Rhia wants to play Aeron or bring in a different character.  It wouldn't be too hard to do that at this point in the game.    I'll also see if I can't get some more alternates.


----------



## Rhia (May 11, 2004)

If you don't mind someone completely new to this site (though I play in a couple of games somewhere else,) I'd love to make up a character for this game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

Woot!  You're in Rhia.  Care to make a genasi character, or do you want one of the standard races?


----------



## Rhia (May 11, 2004)

Yay!

Let me look over the first part of this thread again, it's been awhile since I read it. I've never played a Genasi, so I'd like to especially look over those. I'll look over the Rogue's Gallery too and post again tomorrow with an idea. Thanks.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

Well, if you are looking for alternates I will volunteer myself (assuming you don't mind the fact that I have been on the board for a few months and am not a newbie).


----------



## Rhia (May 11, 2004)

What I would prefer to play is a radiance genasi bard. She'd be high spirited with skin the color of the Caribbean Sea (ok, sounds like Cerulean to me!) and vibrant coral hair. She'd focus on her bardic music and enchantment magicks with ranged weapon support. I realize that radiance genasi are rare and Aeron was one, so perhaps it would be unrealistic for another one to be in the group.

The other concept I like is a human sorcerer heading towards elemental savant. The PRC makes sense for such a planestouched world. Her magicks would be centered on battle spells and a few utility spells. There is already a wizard in the group, so perhaps she would be unneeded.

Any thoughts? If neither of these are appealing, a ranger could be interesting. Hehe.

Also do you allow splatbooks for spells/feats/items? Some consider those core and some don't. As far as I know they never updated the splatbooks, so if you do allow them and you have 3.5 versions, maybe you can just go over anything I chose to see if it has changed from 3e? 

Thanks and let me know any thoughts!


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

Well, if you are considering Jabin as the mage, his concept is built around divination and support magic. So, if you brought in a char who was more battle spell savvy, I am sure the group would not be upset.

Just my two coppers, as both concepts sound good to me...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

Rhia, your radiance genasi bard sounds great.  As for splatbooks, I was mostly keeping to core for everyone, because that was what most people had.  But I may consider letting other items from the splatbooks or what have you on a case by case basis.  

Ghostknight - I'll get you down as a volunteer.


----------



## Rhia (May 12, 2004)

I put a draft of my Azure in the Rogue's Gallery. I _always_ make mistakes so please let me know if you find any! I'll go over it again tomorrow. I also realize the background is sorta long, sorry I got carried away.

The instruments I put down are from Song & Silence. Basically, the PHB doesn't cover specific instruments but S&S does. And since 3.5 requires separate perform checks for separate instruments (if they're used) I bought some! Let me know if you want me to change them.

Um... can't think of anything else! I left the city where she lives vague. Oh and I know I need to buy a horse, I just haven't gotten to that left. 

Er, ok then!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

All right, Rhia I just noticed one mistake:

Your hit points should be 14.  You get max at first level, and your first level is your genasi level.  So that would be 8+1 con, then 75% thereafter, which would be 4+1 for a total of 14 hit points. 

Other than that she looks great.  I really like her background.  Oh, one thing you would know (as a radiance genasi and bard) is that there is another great genasi bard known as Brightfire , "the Rainbow's Delight," who's not more than ten years older than you.  She's quite talented and travels all over southern Low'verok, where she's garnered not only a reputation for being a great singer, but has also gathered the title of "Rainbow's Lover," for her frequent distribution of her beauty and charms.

Ok, do you want to say that Azure knew Aeron a little bit, perhaps just in passing because of their similar heritage?  If he had said he was going to be in Willow Grove, perhaps you might have stopped by for a visit.  But when you drop by to say hello at the White Swan, he could tell you that he's found a grand adventure for you to go on...

Would that work?


----------



## Rhia (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, I like that idea! 

I admit, I don't understand the HP set up, but then again, math was never my thing. Should I just buy a standard light horse from the PHB? That way that will be done with. Also, will Azure get a magical item created by you? 

I'll edit her for the hp and do a once over on everything else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

Yes, if you have the money for a horse, go ahead and buy one.  I can give you stats for one once you give me her/his name and personality.  As for a magical item:

_Opalfire_ - This elegant silver necklace bears a large water opal, normally colorless except in sunlight, where it shows a beautiful cascade of blues, greens, and golds.  Once per day, when willed silently, it outlines all invisible creatures within thirty feet with blue and golden _faerie fire_.  This effect lasts for five rounds.


----------



## Rhia (May 12, 2004)

_Opalfire_ sounds wonderful!

If it's alright, I would like Azure to purchase Cherry Blossom from your earlier description. She's sweet-tempered, elegant, and playful... just what Azure would love! If not, I'd probably come up with a horse description exactly the same with just the name and color different. Like Snowdream who is white with black tinging the muzzle, ears, main, tale, and legs.

I have 147 on me. I'm assuming she'll get an advance for this trip too and pay her guild fee out of that. She could also spend a tad bit more on a horse out of her advance, if she needs. Whatever works best!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

Cherry Blossom will be quite fine.  After you meet with Aeron, you can go meet with Sarwen, get your advance, pay for her, and be ready to be on your merry way.  Go ahead and put yourself in the story as soon as you're ready.  I can quickly facilitate your meeting with Aeron if you like.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

*Cherry Blossom
Light Horse, Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:*  3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:*  +1
*Speed:*  60 ft. (12 squares)
*Armor Class:*  13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/+8
*Attack:*  Hoof –2 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves –2 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  - 
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*  Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:*  Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:*  Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:*  Endurance, Run
*Environment:*  Temperate plains
*Challenge Rating:*  1
*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a light horse is up to 150 pounds; a medium load, 151–300 pounds; and a heavy load, 301–450 pounds. A light horse can drag 2,250 pounds.

Cherry Blossom is a lovely roan horse with a sweet disposition and elegant manner.  She is a showy animal that loves to parade and show everyone how beautiful she is.  Cherry Blossom's gear includes a dark red riding saddle, bit and bridle with her name worked into it, and a pair of saddlebags.  She knows the following tricks:  Perform, Fetch, Seek, Defend, Home, and Flee.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Temujin, where are you?  You haven't posted since the 9th!


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

Jabin will purchase the following spells: Alarm, Magic Missle, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Undead.

There were some really great spells out there, and if/when they make it back, he will definately look into buying more of them, but for now, he will take these four. Two of which are in his area of expertise.

Thanks again for all the detail you are putting into this Isida, it makes it a great game to be part of.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Verbatim!  I really appreciate the praise.  And I have a lot of fun putting this much detail into it, it's normally not something I can do in a face-to-face game.


----------



## Rhia (May 15, 2004)

I'll second the praise. It was your descriptions and writings that led me to want to be in one of your games. I was biding my time until one opened up.   

Question: Would you prefer us to keep all ooc questions to this thread? Like how much things cost and such? Or is it easy to have simple questions in the main thread?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Simple costs questions, combat statistics, and other simply-answered questions can go in IC thread.  Questions that require a more extended answer should go here.

And thank you very much Rhia!    I do have a lot of games, and they don't always proceed the fastest, but I try to make them detailed.  Quality over quantity you could say.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

In the interest of keeping things moving, I'm going to NPC Saku until Temujin has time to devote to the game again.  Just take up the reins when you get back Temujin!  Also, I hope I'm not overstepping my boundaries, but I was guessing you'd end up buying Viper.  So, with using your advance and paying both your Adventuring Guild fees and paying for Viper, you have 100 gp extra left (to add to the 40 you already have)

*Viper*
Warhorse, Light
Large Animal
*Hit Dice:*  3d8+9 (25 hp)
*Initiative:*  +1
*Speed:*  65 ft. (13 squares)
*AC:*  16 (–1 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/+9
*Attack:*  Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite +4 melee (1d3+1)
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  —
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*  Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +5
*Abilities:*  Str 16, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Skills:*  Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:*  Endurance, Run
*Environment:*  Temperate plains
*Organization:*  Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:*  1
*Carrying Capacity:*  Light load - 230lbs. or less, Medium load - 231-460lbs., Heavy load - 461 - 690lbs., Viper can drag 3,450lbs.  

Viper is a coal-black horse with a wicked temper.  He had several scars on his hide from being struck with whip, crop, or spurs.  He likes to use his teeth, and if he can't bite an enemy, he'll bite his rider.  Viper is outfitted with a black leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle (his name is worked into the leather of his halter), and a pair of saddlebags (that contain a care kit of currycomb, brush, and hoofpick), all are embroidered with scarlet thread.  Viper knows the following tricks:  Attack, Defend, Guard, Scare (a perform trick where he bares his teeth, screams, rears, and tries to look intimidating), Assist Attack, and Savage (a special attack where he attempts to maim to prevent escape).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Ghostknight (May 16, 2004)

Well. I'm busy reading along here.  Ready to jump in anytime you like.


----------



## Temujin (May 16, 2004)

ah.... yea.  Sorry about that.  I've been caught up in job searching and stuff.  That on top of my language studies and social life really make it a tight schedule.

I'll try and post on a regular basis from now on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Verbatim, if Rhia doesn't mind, I though Jabin's reaction was really great!  It was just right for his character, and I can't wait to see how it will develop in the future.

Also, Temujin, according to my new policy, you are four days from losing your active player status.  You haven't posted since the 9th, and on the 23rd the next alternate will be moved up.  So, please let me know if you are going to be able to post at all.  I just need something, anything of substance.  I know job searches do take priority, as do classes, but I do need a confirmation of your participation or a graceful bow-out.  What's it going to be?


----------



## Rhia (May 19, 2004)

Hehe, I didn't mind at all! I think it was very well suited to Jabin. Nice job role playing. And who wouldn't want to be thought of as an angel?


----------



## Temujin (May 19, 2004)

I'm on it.. I was just trying to find a place to jump in..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

And if you can't find a place, make a place!  Seriously, if you don't feel there's anything right at hand for your character to do, make some stuff up!  Make yourself get harassed by a squirrel or bombarded by a blue jay, have your horse act up, strike up a conversation with one of the pilgrims (and I'll just follow your lead).  Find a pretty pebble, break into song, go hunting, remark on a strange tree, catch up on your reading and mutter "never heard of that before," take a swing from your waterskin and wonder how a frog got in there.


----------



## wolfheart (May 22, 2004)

Just a quick thought.  I think Pharos, who has grown up in a temple and not been exposed to much in the way of temptation, will struggle a bit socialy with some of the new things he comes across.  In retrospect, he has led quite the sheltered life.  I think Azure is kind of the polar opposite of Pharos, and that is why he will feel a little uncomfortable around her.  He will also find Saku and Zafira hard to figure out, as they come from different cultural backgrounds.

Lastly, there was one thing that I want to play up a little bit.  In your description of your world, you said that elves born out of the forest had blue eyes and are shunned by others.  As he was born in the temple in Andulvey, he has those dull blue eyes.  I think others should be slightly put off by this if they have any knowledge of elves or have encountered them in the past.  It will, I think, add to his lost sheep finding the right path character arc.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

Cool wolfheart, I shall remember that in the future.

In other news, wolfheart, Verbatim, Temujin, and Cannibal Kender, waiting on you...


----------



## wolfheart (May 26, 2004)

It is with deepest regret that I am writing.  The real world has finally caught up with me.  Between the Hospital expansion that I am Foreman of at work, and the remodeling project that is ongoing at home, and coaching my sons soccer team, I have to make some cuts somewhere.  I wish this was not one of the places that I have to cut, but with the remodel my internet access has become more spotty than I had hoped.  I really enjoyed this game but I am afraid that I will have to bow out for now.  It is a shame, as Low'verok was the most 'alive' world I had ever played in.  I want you to feel free to use Pharos as an NPC, and maybe when things settle down at home he could reappear in one of your games.  I just want to close by saying that i appreciate all the work and detail that you put into the games, Isida, and that I am sorry that I can't make the time committment now to continue.

I will no doubt enjoy reading the exploits of 'Planetouched Peril' as often as I can.  I would also like to say that I am sorry to the other players, as this group has had too much turnover already.

See you on the boards,

Bill D, aka wolfheart


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Bill...it was great playing with you while it lasted, and I hope once things settle down, you do get to come back into the fold.

A quick question and I will be able to post. Was anyone else on watch with Jabin? Just want to know, as his actions will be altered if there is/isn't.

I know it is proly just an innocent animal out having fun, but in case it is a dragon in disguise, I want to be prepared..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

Bill, I'm very sorry to see Pharos go.  I shall try to keep him as an NPC, and you'll probably see him again sometime in Low'verok.

Ghostknight, you're up.  Go ahead and start making your character, he/she will be appearing in the next couple of days (gametime-wise).

Verbatim, let's say that Saku was on third watch with you and just keep the thread moving.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 26, 2004)

*It trully is sad to see Pharos go, as his background and determination was well adapted and a huge spot must now be filled.  He was a natural leader, and I hope to see him back one day down the road.

Isida, again, GREAT WORK on your part for all that has been done so far.  I look forward to seeing where this group ends up and how they fare.   *


----------



## Jolmo (May 26, 2004)

I'd like to sign up on that alternates list of yours as well, Isida.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

Jolmo, got you down.


----------



## Temujin (May 27, 2004)

but.. but I.. 
bah, 3rd watch it is.. It would appear I never actually wrote it down..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Sorry Temujin!  Just trying to keep things moving.

To avoid such confusion in the future, what watch is everybody on?

Ghostknight, where are you?  Does anyone know his e-mail address?  If he doesn't respond by Saturday, Jolmo goes up to bat.


----------



## Rhia (May 28, 2004)

I don't mind keeping with the first watch from now on.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sorry Temujin!  Just trying to keep things moving.
> 
> To avoid such confusion in the future, what watch is everybody on?
> 
> Ghostknight, where are you?  Does anyone know his e-mail address?  If he doesn't respond by Saturday, Jolmo goes up to bat.




I'm here.  I was away for religios reasons (being the festival of Shavuot for the last two days).A new character will be posted by Monday (I just ran out of time today and I don;t know if I will get online this weekend what with taking the kids to birthday parties etc!


----------



## Temujin (May 28, 2004)

I would prefer 1st watch if possible... 

Also, since I'm lazy and don't feel like reading back, how many watches are there?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Three watches, and the spellcasters have to have either first or last.  

Ghostknight, glad to have you.  Don't worry about Monday, that's a national holiday over here (Memorial Day) and the computer labs will be closed, so you have plenty of time.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Three watches, and the spellcasters have to have either first or last.




Ashlie will take whichever watch that is left, letting the others choose their preference first.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 29, 2004)

Just a warning, this is a 3 day weekend/holiday, so I may not be able to post until Tuesday at the latest.  I will try to get online at least once between now and then to check on the postings and update, but I will be away from a comuter until then.  Thanks


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

Hookay, posted Helliad noman's son in the RG.  Let me know if he is ok, if so I am raring to go!

I created a cleric of Pelor, the group seemed to have all the bases except for divine spellcaster covered.

Hmm, need stats for a light warhorse (I have just assumed a generic light warhorse for the time being)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Ghostknight, sorry for the lack of response, I was away from the computer labs for a while.  I will be working your character in shortly.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 4, 2004)

Not a problem.  Just gave a bump in the other thread as I din't know if you had seen this 

Cheers


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Ok, item for Helliad - *Sun's Draught* - This is a crystal vial with a gilded carving of Pelor's sun disk on one side, stoppered with gold.  Once per day it will fill with a potion of _cure light wounds_ that heals 1d8+6 points of damage that must be drunk from the bottle to have any effect.  Drinking it fills the imbiber with an sensation of warmth.


----------



## Rhia (Jun 5, 2004)

Ooo, a refilling potion, nice! 

Isida, I have a question about how you handle combat in your games. Will you be posting an order you would like us to post in? Or would you like us to go ahead and post our actions, utilizing if/then statements if what we do depends on another?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

Post your actions as soon as you can, using if/then statements, like in my Giant in the Playground games.  

Basically just post what you want to do, perhaps with a few if/thens if what you want to do depends on the actions of another, and I'll resolve them in initiative order when I roll it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 5, 2004)

Anyone heard from Saku and Jabin?  It's been 9 days for Jabin (Verbatim) and about 8 days for Saku (Temujin)  I sure hope we don't lose them.  That would really not be good at all, as they round out the group so well!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, Verbatim got sent out on some kind of assignment, and I knew about it, so I shall NPC him.  I'll also NPC Saku (not Sake) for the time being.  He has six days before I replace him though, so I hope he can find time to post, or at least drop me an e-mail explaining why he can't post.  I just like to know these things.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, item for Helliad - *Sun's Draught* - This is a crystal vial with a gilded carving of Pelor's sun disk on one side, stoppered with gold.  Once per day it will fill with a potion of _cure light wounds_ that heals 1d8+6 points of damage that must be drunk from the bottle to have any effect.  Drinking it fills the imbiber with an sensation of warmth.




Great item , really fits in nicely with the character theme!

It will be on the character sheet shortly!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

Hello~  Just want to make sure this is the right game.  IF so I would like to be an alternate or something to that affect.... if that is all right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hello~  Just want to make sure this is the right game.  IF so I would like to be an alternate or something to that affect.... if that is all right?



_hands over lunch pail..._

All right honey, you go and have fun with your new friends.   Remember no biting! 


[Sorry I wanted to show her how the subscriptions worked.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok, since I've had a request, I think I shall be increasing the group's number by two.  One will be Jolmo and one will be Lady Shatterstone.  So as soon as you have your characters guys, just put them in the Rogue's Gallery, let me know, I'll get your your magical items, and then I can work on working you into the plot.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 6, 2004)

Great, I'll start working on a character right away!  

I think I'll make an Ice para-genasi Druid. Any more info on those genasi?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

Isida, I will let the lady know.   Her Human Druid is about done...  Equipment, spells, and background stuff is all we need to go over.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 6, 2004)

> Her Human Druid is about done...



Hmn.. I can't decide if that is enough to make me abandon my druid...

Isida, Lady Shatterstone, other players, What do you think, is there room for two druids?

My alternative is a Paladin, either a Negatai or a Positai if you can provide more information on those.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Hmn.. I can't decide if that is enough to make me abandon my druid...




Honestly I don't think it should as you have something like 9 character in this game so you will have some overlap in character classes...  This isn't necessary a bad thing. 



			
				Jolmo said:
			
		

> My alternative is a Paladin, either a Negatai or a Positai if you can provide more information on those.



Of course that could be fun also.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey, if you guys want two druids, then go with two druids.  I am capable of accomodating nearly any kind of party mix.

Now, the ice para-genasi you tend to see mostly in the north, particularly around Ice Lake.  They tend to be level-headed, and calm to the point of being numb, though some have rather sharp edges around them.  While most dislike the heat, they take no adverse effects from it.  Most tend to follow Auril, the Lady of Winter, who delights in laying cold and snow on the land.  "Winter is the crucible in which strength is formed," is one of the tenets of her faith.

Some of their physical features are white or even ice-shiny skin, blue, white, or ice-caked hair, breath that is always visible, ice-blue eyes, and skin that is always cold to the touch.

The Positai are usually seen in Andeluvay, as the only way to get a Positai child is for the child to be conceived and born in the Plane of Positive energy.  As the capital is the one place where there are the majority of the planar portals, this is where Positai tend to be.  They tend to have glowing skin and hair, golden eyes, are always warm to the touch, and seem to possess boundless energy.

They are often easily distracted because of the energy that fills them, but despite this, you see a great deal of them in the service of various good faiths.  Pelor and Heironeous specifically, but you can find them as healers in almost any good faith.  There are few that deny their healing nature.  Those that go for the more martial aspects of the faiths tend to be those that hunt undead.

Negatai are generally seen in Andeluvay, but you can also find many farther abroad in Low'verok, such as near or in Albon, the large trade city.  They are born in the same manner as Positai; they must be conceived and born on the Plane of Negative Energy, a very difficult prospect.  

Negatai are generally entirely jet black, from their skin, to their eyes, to their hair.  Though they can be sickly, they are also strong.  You tend to see a lot of Negatai in the Gravecrawler's Guild (morticians and undead reanimators), where most are employed as necromancers that animate those condemed to die and then be reanimated as undead to serve out their years of menial labor.

Most do not think well of Negatai, they see them as being only a short step from being inherantly evil.  However, Negatai are aware of this, and many strive against their inherant nature of death.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry for the silence, shortly after making my last post my ISP stopped providing any service  I'm in a library now as they still aren't :\

I've decided to go with the druid and if lady Shatterstone is willing I was thinking that maybe I wouldn't formally be a druid yet since he has had no training (no druidic, possibly limited spellcasting) and have lady Shatterstone's character be mine's mentor of sorts since she would probably be 1 classlevel higher than me anyway.

My character is complete except for equipment and I will post it when I can get online at home again.


----------



## Rhia (Jun 7, 2004)

Welcome Jolmo and Lady!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome Rhia.  All that is left for my Druid is equipment.  I will have her done a day or two.  Sorry for any delays.   Thanks again for letting me play.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Hmn.. I can't decide if that is enough to make me abandon my druid...
> 
> Isida, Lady Shatterstone, other players, What do you think, is there room for two druids?
> 
> My alternative is a Paladin, either a Negatai or a Positai if you can provide more information on those.






AS this is my first ever advernture into Role Playing, I say do as you please.  I dont mind either way.    I am receiving training from Brother Shatterstone.  Accept for what he has taught me so far I dont know much about how this all works.  So bare with me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

OOPS!!!!!!!!!! sorry that last post and this one will and did post under Bro. Shatterstone's name insteasd of mine.  Sorry again.  I will get this right yet.       ~Lady Shatterstone


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

Please milady I don't need anyhelp with my post count...


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok, my character has been posted here!

I have 160 gp left to spend on a light horse, if possible I'd like one with some slight cold resistance as it seems having someone cold as ice sitting on your back wouldn't work for long otherwise  if the money's not enough I'll just skip my MW shortspear, I mostly took that just cause I don't want him to carry around a bunch of money 

As for animal companion, does your offer on familiars for spellcaster stand for those as well?

Thanks for the welcome Rhia, it'll be fun joining you all


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Jolmo, just as a point ice para genasi don't get the extra human feat and extra skill points.  Please put your bonus from your Heal kit in your skill break-down.  You have one too many languages.  You should only have four, Common, Druidic, and two others (because you have a +2 Int bonus).  You can _learn_ Slyvan without having to speak skill points for Speak Language, but you don't get it automatically.  But, I shall find you an animal companion if you desire.  

Ok, those out of the way, here is your magic item for Kani:  _Icewyrm's Hide_ - Your studded leather armor's studs are not made from metal, but from bone, and the fragments of white dragon hide.  This armor provides cold resistance 5 to the wearer or someone the wearer is touching.  In addition, it is +1 armor.

Kani's mount

*Rockhoof*
*Warhorse, Light
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+12 (28 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*AC:* 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+8
*Attack:* Hoof +3 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +3 melee (1d4+3) and bite +0 melee (1d3+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* —
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Endurance, Run
*Environment:* Temperate plains
*Organization:* Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Carrying Capacity:* Light load - 230lbs. or less, Medium load - 231-460lbs., Heavy load - 461 - 690lbs., Rockhoof can drag 3,450lbs. 

Rockhoof is a gray gelding with with a bone-white mane and tail.  He is from northern stock and is particularly hardy, able to trek through cold temperatures with ease that would leave other horses exhausted or even dead.  He is rather protective of those that earn his trust.  Rockhoof is outfitted with a bone white leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle (his name is worked into the leather of his halter), and a pair of saddlebags (that contain a care kit of currycomb, brush, and hoofpick). Rockhoof knows the following tricks: Attack, Defend, Guard, Come, Down, and Stay.

And here's Heliad's mount:

*Juniper*
*Warhorse, Light
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*AC:* 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+9
*Attack:* Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite +1 melee (1d3+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* —
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Endurance, Run
*Environment:* Temperate plains
*Organization:* Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Carrying Capacity:* Light load - 230lbs. or less, Medium load - 231-460lbs., Heavy load - 461 - 690lbs., Juniper can drag 3,450lbs. 

Juniper is what is known as a "blue" horse, because his black and gray coloration looks blue from a distance.  He is quite calm under pressure, and has an uncanny knack about trails. Juniper is outfitted with a dark blue leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle (his name is worked into the leather of his halter), and a pair of saddlebags (that contain a care kit of currycomb, brush, and hoofpick). Juniper knows the following tricks: Attack, Defend, Guard, Assist Track, Come, and Stay.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok, fixed that, I thought they'd get the abilities for their nonelemental half as well.. 



> This armor provides cold resistance 5 to the wearer _or_ someone the wearer is touching



Is that an exclusive or?

I'll add some more to my background about the Icewyrm's Hide and Rockhoof later.

Do I cross out my remaining money for the horse?

I don't know how druidic spellcasting normally works in Low'verok but I'd prefer it if mine got it similarly to a cleric, only instead of worshipping a single god, he'd get his spells from whatever small god happened to be nearby.

Also I'd like to change the Nature's Ally spells for Kani to call out for nearby animals rather than teleporting one in. If you accept the basic idea I'll write up a full spell description for review.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Greetings eveyone.  I just finished reading through the game so far.  You have a really great story going.  I am getting really excited about getting to be part of this.  As a matter of fact most of my neverous has gone away.    Reading what everyone has wrote so far is going to make it that much easier for me.      Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> > This armor provides cold resistance 5 to the wearer or someone the wearer is touching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Greetings eveyone.  I just finished reading through the game so far.  You have a really great story going.  I am getting really excited about getting to be part of this.  As a matter of fact most of my neverous has gone away.    Reading what everyone has wrote so far is going to make it that much easier for me.      Hope everyone is having a good day.



  Spiffy!  I'm really glad you decided to start playing, and I hope you'll have a lot of fun in this game.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Spiffy!  I'm really glad you decided to start playing, and I hope you'll have a lot of fun in this game.





Thanks.  I really think i will.  By the way, i know my Druid isnt quite finished but i wanted ask if my having a wolf as an animal companion would be a problem, what with the pilgrim's houses and such?  I read that our mounts are pretty steady.  Also, will it cause an trouble with the riding dog?  If so i can change the animal or just take it out all together.  Let me know.  Thanks again.  by the way, sorry it is taking so long to get her finished up.  I have my weapon and armor picked out as well as my goods, just want to go over them with Adam.  He also says i need to read couple other things and the post the Character for your viewing.    *_be gentle _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

A wolf might cause some concern, but it doesn't necessarily have to walk right next to you.  He could be roaming out to the side of the road, sniffing out danger, and thus avoiding the ambush the players are in right now.    Or you can do a different animal, whatever you want.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

I was thinking along that same line about wandering out a bit.  i would like to keep the wolf.  I have written her into my history.  I figured i would end up with a horse anyway just so i can keep up and the wolf would be trouble there.  So lets do it that way and have her range ahead and so on.  In the evenings i will just stay away from the main camp or something like so she can come to me of she wants.  Sound good?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

That will work fine.  I will be back tonight to do some updates.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

GREAT!     Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 9, 2004)

[size=+1]*Call Nature's Ally I-IX*[/size]
_Enchantment (Compulsion)_
*Level:* Drd 1-9, Rgr 1-4
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*Effect:* Up to spell level + caster level/2 (rounded down, maximum spell level) HD of creatures of the same kind chosen from the following types: animals, elementals, fey, magical beasts, plants and vermin.
*Duration:* 5 rounds/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)
*Special:* A character taking a first druid level may opt to spontaneously cast Call Nature's Ally instead of Summon Nature's Ally.

When this spell is cast the caster choose one kind of natural creature to call, this can be as specific as the caster wishes and valid examples include 'any animal', 'any 2 HD creature(s)' and 'the dog in front of me' among others.

The affected creatures are chosen randomly from within the range of effect following the casters specifications. If not enough such creatures exist the extra targets will be wasted.

Those affected hear a mental calling and feels compelled to come to the caster. If any affected creature has a reason to oppose this, it may take a will save to negate the effect and may also use any spell resistance to resist the spell. The caster will always know any affected creature on sight.

For the duration of this spell all affected creatures will first approach the caster until the caster is aware of it and it is close enough that it could hear the caster. The caster then makes a wild empathy check (without any penalty for rushing) to increase the attitude of the creature. For the duration of the spell all affected creatures also gain the ability to understand the caster's speach. Any act by you or your apparent allies that threatens the affected creature breaks the spell.

When the duration of the spell ends, the caster makes a new wild empathy check to determine what attitude the creature will revert to. This check is made as a normal wild empathy check against the creatures prior attitude but can not raise the attitude higher than it was during the spell.

----------

It could probably be worded better but I hope it's clear enough.

I read that all enchantment spells are mind-affecting, any way to circumvent that so it can effect vermin, living plants and the like?

Do elementals naturally exist in their respective element? I.e. would a river contain water elementals, a wind air elementals and so on?


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 9, 2004)

All,

Sorry for my absence, and I will try to get caught up as soon as possible with the game. Hopefully, something from Jabin will be out by this evening/first thing tonight.

Also, welcome aboard to our new recruits. It will be a blast to have you both traveling with us.


----------



## Rhia (Jun 9, 2004)

Welcome back, Verbatim!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Verbatim, welcome back.   I didn't want to bump your old thread and since where not in the same games anymore I figured this thread was as good as any to answer my curiosity.



			
				verbatim said:
			
		

> I just got told by my supervisor that I will be leaving to be a ship rider until at least the 8th, but it could be as long as the 22nd. I apologize for the extremely short notice all, and please NPC all my chars as you see fit until I can get back.




A ship rider?  You would happen to work for SPAWAR would you?


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm a Grummond guy actually, so much for my super secret identity...

Went out on the Saipan for a little observation and man, oh man, the "Duece" as they called her needs a little TLC. However, that is all neither here nor there...*L*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 9, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> Sorry for my absence, and I will try to get caught up as soon as possible with the game. Hopefully, something from Jabin will be out by this evening/first thing tonight.
> 
> Also, welcome aboard to our new recruits. It will be a blast to have you both traveling with us.




Glad to have you back, as I was hoping another character was not lost.  You up for dealing with a few bandits?  Looks like the ambush took place and we need your help.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

Isida with much help my chacherter is finally posted.  I have a horse and a wolf that do not have stats.   Yeah!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone, you can add your horse and animal companion to your character sheet once you have picked your wolf's tricks (see below for more details).

*Amarine
Horse, Light
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:*	3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	60 ft. (12 squares)
*Armor Class:*	13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+2/+8
*Attack:*	Hoof –2 melee (1d4+1*)
*Full Attack:*	2 hooves –2 melee (1d4+1*)
*Space/Reach:*	10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	—
*Special Qualities:*	Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*	Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:*	Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
*Skills:*	Listen +5, Spot +5
*Feats:*	Endurance, Run
*Environment:*	Temperate plains
*Challenge Rating:*	1
*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a light horse is up to 150 pounds; a medium load, 151–300 pounds; and a heavy load, 301–450 pounds. A light horse can drag 2,250 pounds.

Amarine is a wild horse from the plains of Low'verok.  She was tamed by Fianna's mother and given to the young druid on her 14th birthday.  Amarine is a deep, rich brown with a black mane and tail, and a feral black stripe down her back.  She wears a simple halter and only a blanket on her back instead of a saddle.  Amarine isn't trained for combat, but knows the following tricks:  Come, Heel, Seek, Seek, Stay, and Work.


*Dorenna
Wof, Medium Animal Companion*
*Hit Dice:*	2d8+4 (13 hp)
*Initiative:*	+2
*Speed:*	50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*	14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+1/+2
*Attack:*	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:*	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Trip
*Special Qualities:*	Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*	Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
*Abilities:*	Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:*	Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1*
*Feats:*	TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:*	Temperate forests

*Trip (Ex):* A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf.

*Skills:* *Wolves have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.

*Link (Ex):* A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.

_*Share Spells (Ex):*_ At the druid’s option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts upon herself also affect her animal companion. The animal companion must be within 5 feet of her at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the animal companion if the companion moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the animal again, even if it returns to the druid before the duration expires. 

Additionally, the druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid and her animal companion can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal).

*Tricks:*  Dorenna knows seven tricks.

Lady Shatterstone, you can pick these tricks from the Handle Animal section of the skills chapter.  In addition, there are some more tricks in Masters of the Wild (ask Brother Shatterstone).  Also, if you want to make up some tricks, you may, though I would get final approval.  I made up some tricks for people's mounts.  For example, Honeybee, Jabin's mount, knows the new trick Rescue, in which she takes her rider away from combat.  Saku's mount Viper knows a new trick called Savage, in which he attempts to maim an enemy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lady Shatterstone, you can pick these tricks from the Handle Animal section of the skills chapter.  In addition, there are some more tricks in Masters of the Wild (ask Brother Shatterstone).




Skills are like chapter 3 or 4 in the PHB, and Masters of the Wild is on the top shelf left hand side.  Its paperback and very thin.  (I tried to call but you’re on the net.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

Also, magic item for Fianna - *Seeds of the Future* - This is a small pouch of seeds of all kinds, from apples to carrots, peaches to lettuce.  Once per day, when a seed is removed and placed in earth, it grows rapidly until a single fruit or vegetable (or whatever) of its kind is sticking out of the earth.  When this fruit is eaten, it grants the effects of an _auguary_ spell, as well as satisfying the person as if they had eaten a full meal.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 10, 2004)

What are the options for dismounting a mount while it is attacking?  What is th DC Ride check?  I would like for Ashlie to be nimble and agile, as she is used to, with the intent on her ordering Earth Hammer to attack, dismounting at the first available time, and trying to flank with the warhorse.  Shilo, her dog, would not be ordered to attack yet, only defending his master, Ashlie for the time being, unless he is attacked, or Ashlie is attacked, at which time he would go into action.  Is this type of fighting available, as Harwin, her mentor, would have showed this type of fighting, being a halfling and using Shilo as his mount.  Not that she is proficient in it, but I was just trying to show what her intentions would be in battle....


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks.  That is a really neat magic item.  It deffiently fits her.  I will add it to the Character sheet asap.    I have... well Bro Shatterstone has updated the sheet so far adding my horse and wolf.  Where would I be without him, huh?   Besides totally and completely lost


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> Sorry for my absence, and I will try to get caught up as soon as possible with the game. Hopefully, something from Jabin will be out by this evening/first thing tonight.
> 
> Also, welcome aboard to our new recruits. It will be a blast to have you both traveling with us.





Welcome back Verbatim!  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2004)

Fangor, you can dismount as a move-equivalent with no Ride check, or you can dismount as a free action with a DC 20 Ride check.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 11, 2004)

Sorry for not getting a post out before today all, but my real boss *cough* wife *cough* wanted some us time since I was away. I promise a post will be out today.

Thanks for the patience all...


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 11, 2004)

Have you had time to look at my spell yet Isida? I haven't made any spell before so I'm sure there is something that needs to be fixed with it. 

I have also updated my character background to account for the horse and armor.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 11, 2004)

I think I might have to drop out from the game... I am not posting are regularly as I would like, and don't want to slow it down.  sorry, and thanks for the fun!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2004)

Temujin said:
			
		

> I think I might have to drop out from the game... I am not posting are regularly as I would like, and don't want to slow it down.  sorry, and thanks for the fun!




"NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOoo!!!!"  Hate to lose another character...Hope things are well with you and all.  Saku was a great character, and his help would have been much appreciated.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm sorry to see you go Temujin, and I wish you luck.

Jolmo, your spell looks fine.  Do you and Lady Shatterstone want to work out some kind of history?  Because if Fianna's grove is in this wooded valley and in your travels you met, her and then the bandits showed up recently, and then perhaps her wolf found the combat and came to get you guys...  It would be a very clean entry into the game.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 11, 2004)

I could easily see Kani having come upon Fianna's grove and decide to stay for some time as she teaches him something of being a druid.

If she would teach him that is. Lady Shatterstone?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

Everyone~ 

    I am home on lunch but i wanted to let you know having Kani and Fianna meet up then enter sounds great to me.  I need to run but i will post tonight after i get off.  Have a good one till then.  Sorry for any delays.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 15, 2004)

Just wondering if this is a break that we are taking or if we are waiting on someone else to post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, I was trying to prod Ghostknight into posting.  Ah well, update coming anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, I was trying to prod Ghostknight into posting.  Ah well, update coming anyway.



Yeah, it's 2 AM in South Africa there I think you can safely assume it would be another day's time before he got a post in, and you could reply back.  

On a happier note, besides Isida's computer problems, I do believe that allot of the delay in games, or simply missed posts, is do in general to the email system being turned off...   :\ 

The email system should be back on in a few weeks time...    (Server willing)


----------



## Rhia (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida, I really like the way you sum up a round of action. Not the OOC portion (though that's nice!) but the in game description text. Makes it exciting!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 16, 2004)

Rhia - Quick question....does Inspire Courage work for the animal allies as well?  I would understand why not, but I had to ask...  

Teslar - How many more bandits do we see?  Where are their locations, as I am wondering if I can see anyone else to shoot at, or would I have to move to see them?

Great job on the scene and actions!


----------



## Rhia (Jun 16, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Rhia - Quick question....does Inspire Courage work for the animal allies as well?  I would understand why not, but I had to ask...



Hm. It simply says, "to inspire courage in his allies (including himself )" which I would take to mean the animal allies too. But it's up for interpretation. Let's ask the boss! Isida?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I'm not Telsar, but I shall try to tell you where the bandits are nevertheless.

You have the road.  Trees on either side.  There are 9 bandits left out of 15.

Six bandits are in trees sniping, three on either side of the road.  Three archers on the ground with some cover behind tree trunks.  Two of these are on the left, and one on the right.  There are plenty of other trees and brush to hide behind out of the bandits' immediate area if you care to hide and snipe.

Animal allies are allies too, so they get the bonuses.  

And thank you for the compliments on the action!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not Telsar, but I shall try to tell you where the bandits are nevertheless.




Sorry about that, quick posting and got the DM's crossed...



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You have the road.  Trees on either side.  There are 9 bandits left out of 15.
> 
> Six bandits are in trees sniping, three on either side of the road.  Three archers on the ground with some cover behind tree trunks.  Two of these are on the left, and one on the right.  There are plenty of other trees and brush to hide behind out of the bandits' immediate area if you care to hide and snipe.




Hide and Snipe...sounds like a plan to me!!!  Plus with my modifiers, and some decent rolls, almost impossible to find...  What side of the road is Ashlie on and what side of the road is Zafira on?  I was leaning towards having cahrged the bandits opposite of Zafira, so that we could clean up while moving forward.  

I see Ashlie as clutching near a tree base where the 2 bandits are dead, holding her side, as blood pours forth.  She darts her eyes around the trunk, and spies the next bandit, either an archer on ground, or a sniper in the tree, it doesn't matter.  She will ready an arrow and let it loose when the bandit shows him/herself.  With Shilo looking at her in concern, seeing the blood dripping down her side, running down her leg, he whines a little, but then spies the next bandit as well, growling menacingly, awaiting the order to attack.  Or will this be another cat and mouse tactic that they so lovingly enjoyed in the past, where they would sneak up on the enemy, and punce on him before he knew what happened?

Earth Hammer, seeing the man motionless at his base, snorts roughly, as if giving a large "Hummph", saying 'That will teeach you!'.  He looks around, his master now near the tree, and arrows flying everywhere.  Still stout in battle, he trots nearer to the tree, incase his master would have need of him again.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Animal allies are allies too, so they get the bonuses.
> 
> And thank you for the compliments on the action!




Since we now know the animals have the bonuses, it's time to use them!!!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok, I am putting a post into the IC thread, any moment now (within the next half hour or so if the phone doesn't ring!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

*Isida and Jolmo*

Hey~

    Sorry if I got a little ahead in the game.  I must have misread something.  I thought we were on the way so I just got us there.    If I was mistaken let me know and I can got back and fix it.  Sorry again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

It's ok Lady Shatterstone.  You guys will be there soon enough, next round.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's ok Lady Shatterstone. You guys will be there soon enough, next round.



I ammended Ashlie's actions, as I just noticed the fallen bandit and would like to get a chance to take him out asap!!!  Plus the sneak attack would help if possible.  Sneaky little girl, isn't she???


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

Just as a note, that fallen bandit is indeed fallen.  As in dead.  But if Ashlie would care to dive into the brush and hide, she might be able to spot another one of the treed archers and sneak attack him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just as a note, that fallen bandit is indeed fallen. As in dead. But if Ashlie would care to dive into the brush and hide, she might be able to spot another one of the treed archers and sneak attack him.



Ok, if that one was dead, then is that not 7 dead now?  Zaphira has run 2 through, by her mounted combat, Saku and Viper have each killed a bandit in their one and only round, the crossbowmen dropped the one from the tree, thus killing that one, Earth Hammer damaged one, but no kill, until the crossbowmen shot him through on the next round, and then Earth Hammer pretty much broke every bone in the bandits body to kill another.

Zaphira - 2
Saku - 1
Viper - 1
Crossbowmen - 2
Earth Hammer - 1

That's how I was wondering about killing that grounded bandit from the tree.  That's good news that he's already dead!!!  She will go with your suggestion then, and hide and snipe the archers in the trees.  I wasn't aware that she would get sneak attack damage for that, but I am not arguing that at all!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

Ok, you're right, so after the grounded bandit you go.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, you're right, so after the grounded bandit you go.



Damn!  Here I thought we were gonna get a free kill...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's ok Lady Shatterstone.  You guys will be there soon enough, next round.





Do you want me to change my last post in the game or just stay in the bushes were they are?  Again, I am sorry about that.


----------



## Rhia (Jun 22, 2004)

Isida, two or three weeks ago in some thread of one of your games (I can't remember where) you mentioned an online magic item generator that you liked. Could you tell me what the address to it is? I'll love you forever! Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

Lady S, don't worry about it, I'll figure it out from my end.

Rhia - It's Jamis Buck's treasure generator - http://www.aarg.net/~minam/treasure2.cgi

And it has links for the NPC, Dungeon, and Town generators as well!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Isida, just wondering if there was any news on an update to the adventure thread.  Who all do we still have playing?  Saku looks like his adventuring is over, looking like a pincushion right about now.  But whatever happened to Viper?  Did he run off?  What direction?  Just wanted to know in case we need to go round him up or if he is just standing there, nudging Saku, or possibly even biting him, lol.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

Naw, I shall be updating her shortly.  Viper is along, and he's going to be hopefully crushing some bandit skulls.


----------



## Rhia (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the link! I have to play with it. A lot. I'm hooked.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll be away, travelling, for about ten days starting on monday. I'll try to get a post in if I can get some internet access, but I'm not sure if I can. I hope this won't be too big a problem, and please NPC Kani if I take too long to post.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida~

    I thought they where listed.  I will do that tonight after I get off work.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 14, 2004)

All,

Sorry for my absence, but I had to take a RL emergency vacation last Fri before the 4th. I just got back into town early Mon, and am trying to get back into the swing of things. At the moment, I only have access from work, but if my spot is still there, I will try to get a post up ASAP.

Sorry again all...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

Of course you're still welcome!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2004)

Good to have everyone back in and the game up and running again.  But as good as it is, I would have waited even longer if I had to.   

As for those 2 bandits in by the water, Ashlie is a little hesitant.  If only I knew what Zaphira's actions were.  I'm all for killing the one that seems in charge, and making the other one talk.  Seems as though he is a little skitish anyways, and having 2 girls and a dog ready to tear him to pieces might be enough to make him talk...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Bloodthirsty much?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Cannibal Kender, I need Zaphira's actions please.  And if you could throw in a smidge more than one-sentence actions that would be extra spiffy, thanks.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2004)

BUMP...

Anyone seen Verbatim?  Looks like Azure is waiting on his reply/post...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

Dunno what's up with that, I'll reply for him tomorrow to keep things moving if he don't post sooner.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 6, 2004)

All,

I am extremely sorry for my absence, and to be honest, my RL situation doesn't seem to be getting any better at the moment. As such, I am going to have to withdraw from the game. 

It has been my pleasure to write with you all, and I wish that could stay in the game, but I know I would just wind up holding you guys back even more...

Again, I am extremely sorry...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 6, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> I am extremely sorry for my absence, and to be honest, my RL situation doesn't seem to be getting any better at the moment. As such, I am going to have to withdraw from the game.
> 
> ...



DAMN that real life!!!  Sorry to see you go, hope things get better for you.


----------



## Rhia (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm also sorry to see you go. It was nice being called, "Angel." 

I'll post later today to get Azure up to date and camping out.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Isida, I was hoping that you had more in reagrds to Ashlie questioning the bandit that was captured...as she would have continued with her questions as I posted previously...


----------



## Rhia (Aug 23, 2004)

I find my life becoming more complicated and my time spread too thin. I need to withdraw from this game. It might be a good time since they're in a small town and Azure could easily just stay behind.

I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I really liked several of the characters, especially Ashlie and Jabin. And, Isida, you present a great world!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

Rhia~

    Sorry to see you go.  I loved your Character!  Take care.  

~Lady S.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm sorry to see you go Rhia.  Best of luck for the future, I know you'll go far.  

Ok, as Rhia must depart, and Cannibal Kender is AWOL, I'm opening up recruiting for two more people new to ENWorld PbP.  Come one, come all!


----------



## Thels (Aug 25, 2004)

Yay for lowlevel DnD. I'm not new though, so GL with the game


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2004)

Rhia said:
			
		

> I find my life becoming more complicated and my time spread too thin. I need to withdraw from this game. It might be a good time since they're in a small town and Azure could easily just stay behind.
> 
> I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I really liked several of the characters, especially Ashlie and Jabin. And, Isida, you present a great world!



NNNNNOOOOOoooooooooo!!!!!

Turns around, looks frantically about, and sighs...

Not another one of the colorful characters.  Well, I sincerely hope things work out for the best.  You were a great addition to the game, and hope someone else can be half as interesting as you were.  Am I the only original player left here?  Isida, great job on this world!  Ashlie will continue on, she will not falter!


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 20, 2005)

*Game Over*

Just wanted to say thanks to all for a good game, and to Isida especially for running it of course. Hope to play with you all again some time.

Apologies if I was slow with posting at times.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Jolmo.  See you Kelleris' game!


----------

